# Diary



## pasturesnew (Sep 7, 2007)

Will post diary of events leading up to my arrival in Tokyo, perhaps it may help others with timelines etc. so far :

June 2010 - offered "local hire" job in Tokyo - with existing Company.
22 July 2010 - HR Approval finally received - offer letter now being put together.


patience patience patience.....


rgds

andy















July 2010 -


----------

